# Search



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a near impossible request, but I do know that on this site there are many outlets and maybe some member might just have the answer. My uncle Victor Clemence was member of the crew of HMS St Catherine in the 1940's. He apparently, as a result of an accident, fell into the dock while alongside and drowned. He is buried in Cardiff cemetery. For years I have tried to get more information from the Admiralty, but nothing. I would even appreciate someone who might have a photograph of the HMS St Catherine. I have noted throughout this site the amount of information that has come to light from members I just hope that some member might have the answer.
Rob


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob,

Here are a couple of things that may be of interest (note correct spelling on lifebouy in second item is 'St. Katharine'):-
http://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/13705.html
http://www.theyachtlondon.com/history.html (Click link in 1949 & 1959 section to see some good views of her).

Dennis.


----------

